# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Vấn đề về S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR !

## nguyenduong2402

không biết tại sao màn hình của mình bữa nay lại bị thế này, xuống còn 4bit à [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( ai biết ko?


chỉ mình với !

----------


## chanhedu76

lỗi này do thiếu driver hoặc lỗi driver gây ra .xin mời down ở đây và cài lại :* download*

----------


## binhthuong

thanks bạn n` n` ^^ mình làm được rồi :]
thanks a lot

----------

